# Madison's twins!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew, finally getting a chance to post on here!

She had a 10lb. buckling at 3:40pm, and a 10lb. doeling at 3:55pm. 
Pretty smooth delivery, she took her time though, I kept waiting...she'd go and clean up some fluid from the initial water sack. It got to the point I told her 'Come on Madison can we have some babies already?' lol
It took some long hard pushes to get the buckling out, I had to run into the stall to catch him so he wouldn't hit the ground. Cleaned out his mouth/his face, and Madison did the rest.
When the doeling came out, she had her butt to the wall so she couldn't really get her all the way out, so I went over and pulled her gently so she was out all the way. I used dental floss to tie her umbilical cord - that thing was THICK. It ended up breaking where the floss was at, but she wasn't losing too much blood, so I wasn't too concerned.

The buckling, bless his heart has had to work to get those back legs going, he's getting better and better each time I check on them. I know he must have been cramped, and he'll be fine in a day or two 

Here are a couple of real short videos. I didn't really take pictures of the birth since I was by myself and wanted for the most part, to have my hands free of the camera in case I needed to assist.

Buckling

__
https://flic.kr/p/8359206375

Doeling

__
https://flic.kr/p/8359137421

My son and I went out about 9pm before he had to go to bed to get some fluffy pics.

Buckling <black sweater>


















Doeling



























She has spots of brown/black on her here and there on her legs/feet, but the black on the tip of her tail is just too cute!









Madison wore this same sweater when she was a baby, but she was about 2lbs. smaller lol


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Aww they are absolutely perfect  I love boer babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Adorable healthy babies


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay! Congrats! They are so pretty!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh ADORABLE! They look like Christmas presents LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! They are big babies, the girl is such a chunk compared to her brother. 
It's so funny looking at a picture of the doeling compared to her twin doelings last year, she's so much thicker than them, especially in that sweater lol

The buckling is doing much better this morning getting around on his wobbly back legs. 
It's supposed to be in the mid 50s, and even in the low 60s this week! So I'm hoping maybe tomorrow I can get them outside for a while  That'll definitely help get him using those legs 

What's so funny is watching Junior in the stall next to them. He is such a little character as it is, he sticks his head through the pallet wall to investigate the babies. You can tell he wants a playmate really bad. 
Oh, and these kids were at least a 1/2lb. heavier than Junior and he was 9 days old when we weighed everyone yesterday! BUT, he was also a triplet, so that makes a difference too.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats on the twins!
For whatever reason time seems to fly by and people with Boer goats (such as yourself) are always posting pictures of kids from the same doe!
I swear I've seen 3-4 sets of kids from her already.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I know right? This is Madison's 2nd kidding, but Madison was also born here. 
Snow White is due Friday and it will be her 4th kidding! It will also be Ithma's 4th kidding with us <she kidded once with her previous owner, so 5 total!>.
Doesn't seem like that many or that much time has passed!
Of course I am excited about each birth like it's the first!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww they are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww i just want to hug them lol..so cute..


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually, Ithma was the doe I was thinking of. Her and Snow White. It must have been 3 kiddings from them since I found this forum.
When I first found this forum I watched Ithma's thread pre and post kidding.
Its always nice to see kids in the fall/winter....I have to wait till early Spring (March).


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! They are adorable! Good job Madison! I love both of them, but the little doeling is especially cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, way to go, Madison!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute!!!! I love all the pics but the one were the doeling is laying with the jacket on looking straight at the camera has stolen my heart away! Oh and the hay string ties make them look like late Christmas gifts


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh they are so cute!!Congrats, love their little coats. So glad everything went well for you, you've had your fair share.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats...They are adorable! :lovey:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

They are so cute! It makes me really wish mine would hurry up and kid. Since Madison is your sons doe will he be showing one of her kids this year?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  We're really proud of Madison, she's a great mom. When I was finished with barn chores, I peeked in and the babies were laying side by side in the corner sleeping, and mom was laying next to them trying to fall asleep with her chin on the doeling, it was so precious 
They look like chunks though, they are soooo full lol

chelsboers - Unless something changes, the doe will definitely be a keeper and my son wants to show her in 4-H this summer  And unless something extra grows, both kids are clean teated 1x1! Last year she had a 1x1 and 2x2 but I need to check the 2x2 again as it's been a while. Not sure if she has 2 functional teats or 1 extra on each side. 

Snow White is so miserable. I noticed a slight change in her ligs a little while ago, they are getting lower and not as firm. I'm praying she goes on her due date. I'll post an updated pic of her in my waiting thread topic, haha....

We used to breed for the end of Feb, so I totally understand the waiting part. Snow White didn't kid last year until March 1st. Looks like our only other fullblood other than Star might be pregnant, which could be exciting! If she is she'd be due at the end of April. She needs more time to grow, no way I would have let her kid this month. She's more 'needy' these days.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

congrats they are cuties


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! It was warm enough today I took their sweaters off, they should be fine without them. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 55, so as soon as it gets warm enough out I'm going to take them in the backyard for a little while. 

When I look at the boy I think of 'Sam' haha...so I'll have to chat with the kids on that name. I typically let them name the boys anyway  
Need to find a name for the doe.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

20lbs. of kids?!?! That's alot! Good job Madison and CONGRATS!!! That girl is a doll! If she comes up missing you know who to look for! LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> 20lbs. of kids?!?! That's alot! Good job Madison and CONGRATS!!! That girl is a doll! If she comes up missing you know who to look for! LOL!


I know, I had my son recheck the scale LOL She wasn't real wide, but she was real deep this pregnancy. Kind of like her mama, last year her mama had triplets and we couldn't figure out where she was hiding them LOL
Madison was all baby though, poor girl!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The day started out looking dark, rainy, dreary, but then early afternoon the sun came out and it was so beautiful, in the low 50s. 
I took Madison and the twins outside for the first time, and they LOVED it. The doe bounced all over the place, the buck tries, but is still very clumsy on the hind end. I figure in another day or two he'll be just fine. He tried so hard to bounce though!

The doe is long bodied, the buck is shorter bodied, but thicker.

Today the first name that came to mind for him was.............. Sam lol

Not sure about the doe, she keeps making me think about a mare named Sassy Image...and I don't know why! :lol:

Of course I took pics!
































































Junior checking out his future playmate









♥









Big sis, Lyrica checking out her new siblings


















Wysteria also checking out her new siblings


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow...they are so precious 

You take such great photos, Candice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it! 

I think 'Sam' if we do name him that, haha, will be our nicest buckling born here to date. He definitely has that boer & long boer ears look. It'll be fun to see how he matures unless he becomes a wether.

I compared pics of them to her kids from the same buck last year and they are so much different from size and headshape IMO. I compared pics of the doe to them and they look relaly different. I can't wait to see how she matures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are adorable! I LOVE the little doe! She is beautiful! They look really nice, too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable and I also agree you take beautiful pictures


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sooooo cute. I love little boer babies! My only boer nanny kidded two days ago and the little girl is no where near as cute as these! Congrats.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just watched the videos and it gave me butterflies!! Lol new kids and lambs make pretty much the cutest noises in the world!!! IMO! Also what kind of camera do you use? The pictures are amazing! I am looking at buying a new camera but I want a good one and there are way to many out there to choose from?!  congrats on the gorgeous babies! I can't WAIT for march when my three alpine girls start kidding!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it! It'll be fun to see how these babies grow, they definitely have more boer look to them than any born here before IMO.
I'm waiting to see what Snow White has, she's looking closer going by her ligs. She typically has babies that look like her, which I am not complaining as we love her face and ears 

fezz - For the first pics I posted I used my Canon 7D with a 24-105mm f4 lens - also use this for any videos you see on here that I post - the downside to videos on this camera are even in low quality they are HUGE files  I'm going to complain to Canon about that...hard to upload if a 2 minute video is 100MB!
So that's why I upload 5-15 second videos. I would like to get a cheap little camera for taking videos.

For the last pics I took of these babies outside, I used my Canon 40D with the 24-105mm F4 lens.

I love both cameras, but I wish they still made the 40D. Awesome camera. IMO the 7D can be kind of finicky, but umm...I'm not going to complain too much it's a great camera and much faster.

I havent' looked into the newest ones, but you can't go wrong with cameras such as the Canon 50D, 60D, and I think they have a new one 70D? I'm not sure but I thought a friend just bought that one.
Nikon is another great brand, can't go wrong with them either. Between these two brands, they are the top cameras, IMO.
Maggie, a user on here just got a new Nikon, check out her topic here in the photo section called New Camera.

The biggest thing I always tell people about trying to take nice pictures is, practice as much as you can, and learn what your camera can do. If you can, learn what it can do, because if you learn how to use the settings <manual especially>, then you will appreciate it so much more and get shots that you like 

With these pics the ones I took outside, I used TV <Shutter Priority>, set it to either expose equally, or underexpose. Some were really dark because white goats and any sunshine will cause pictures to 'blow out' and be overexposed. 
So before I uploaded, I went into photoshop, resized them to smaller, internet pics, I brightened some of them a little bit, used a little unsharpen mask to sharpen them up if they looked a little flat, put my name/watermark on them and uploaded them...whew lol 
Oh, there are a couple I used my favorite photoshop 'action' on called gothic glow, those are the ones where they look to have a 'deeper' color.

The ones I took in the barn of the newborns are basically straight out of the camera, shot in full manual mode using only the light from the heat lamp and there are a few I used a flash. Those I didnt' mess with other than maybe adding some contrast <I don't add much contrast in my camera settings>, resize them and put my name on them. 
OUt of the camera these pics are like 5MB each lol I try to minimize them to about 700KB so they are easier and faster to upload.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! Thanks lol! I take MILLIONS of pictures! Kids and animals give me lots to practice on! I just want to get a great quality camera! I agree about cannon an Nikon! Thanks for all the info! My husband thinks I'm nuts when I start talking about cameras haha he thinks my phone takes "good enough" pictures... One day he'll understand... Hopefully haha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some nice thick kids. Poor madison having to push out 2 10 pound kids.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats HoosierShadow on another fine looking pair of babies


----------

